# Mind,Body,Bowel wholehealthmd



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Mind,Body,Bowel http://www.americanwholehealth.com/library/ibs/ibsfood.htm ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

